# Eismeer Blue and Grey



## voiture (Aug 21, 2006)

Does anyone have an Eismeer Blue with grey interior in the SF Bay Area?


----------



## Platypus65 (Aug 16, 2006)

Does anyone have ANY EOS' for sale in the SF Bay Area?


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Jpics)*


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Jpics)*

Do you have a shot with the roof down so we can see how the Moonrock Grey works with the Eismeer Blue?


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*eismeer blue*

http://www.poeschko.net/galler...=3193
I've noted such range with the eismer blue... to the point where its almost a lavender (on dark overcast days, or at night)...
















...to a softer, more pastel blue....


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: eismeer blue (archiea)*

here is the eismeer blue vs the blue for the volvvo c70,,,,, I prefer the blue that the c70 has....


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: eismeer blue (archiea)*

Eos looks 100 times better then the Volvo...plus the wheel/color combo is beautiful







Eos has personality...volvo is well...a volvo


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: eismeer blue (VW PAUL)*

I'm talkin' colors here... !!! Actually the volvo is pretty nice on its own.. its just that the eos has better value....


----------



## jdl (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (Platypus65)*

Try Boardwalk Volkswagen in Redwood City. That is where I got my car and they were great to me. Tell them Jack sent you. (White Eos, Cornsilk, Sport, 18's)
John Sheehan, Brendan Dolan and Ashley were all wonderful to deal with. 
(650) 364-0100
One Bair Islan Road,
Redwood City
CA 94063


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (jdl)*

I second Brendan as an excellent resource if you are in the bay area..


----------



## avi8tor (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Eismeer Blue and Grey (voiture)*

If it were possible to build the Eismeer Blue with Titan Black leather, I would have gone that way when I placed my order. I sure the Thunder Blue with Titan Black will look great too.


----------



## lobeck (Feb 5, 2002)

Any pictures of an Eismeer Blue w/ the Cornsilk Beige interior? Thanks!


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (lobeck)*

look in the table of contents post at the top.


----------



## lobeck (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: (gilesrulz)*

D'oh! _*slaps forehead*_ Thanks!


----------

